# Weicher Verlauf zw. 2 "harten" Kanten gesucht



## Papucha Hero (26. Juli 2007)

Guten Morgen,

als Neuling in diesem Forum möchte ich erst einmal ein großes Hallo aussprechen!
Ich bin auf dieses Forum auf meiner Suche nach Hilfe zum Thema Photoshop Elements 3 gestoßen.

Meine Frage:

Ich habe ein relativ musterfrohes Bild auf einen schwarzen Hintergrund eingefügt.
Nun brauche ich einen Verlauf, der die "harte" Kante zwischen dem schwarzen Hintergrund und dem eingefügten Bild glättet, sprich das schwarze in das Bild hineinlaufen lässt.

Ich habe den gefragten Bereich als Datei angehängt.

Es wäre sehr nett wenn mir jemand helfen kann und bedanke mich schon einmal für die Bemühungen!

Viele Grüße,
Papucha Hero


----------



## chmee (26. Juli 2007)

Ich hoffe, dass der schwarze Balken eine eigene Ebene ist, denn dann :

1. In der Ebenenansicht das Miniaturbild mit [STRG] anklicken. Es sollte der schwarze Bereich ausgewählt sein. Nun die Ebenenmaske anwenden.
2. Die Ebenenmaske anklicken und darauf einen Weichzeichner anwenden.
FERTIG !

Sollte es noch nicht so aussehen, weil Bild und Maske nicht zusammen passen zu scheinen, fülle die ganze Ebene mit Schwarz - die Ebenenmaske bleibt, wie sie ist !

Zur Erklärung der Ebenenmaske hier lang  http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop-videotutorials/257054-basics-01-maske-weicher-rand.html

mfg chmee


----------

